# Google- The benefits of drinking aloe vera juice - Newsolio



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/6m_fc1p1q5rEcM/6.jpgNewsolio<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The benefits of drinking aloe vera juice**Newsolio*Learn about the benefits of drinking aloe vera juice which boosts immunity, improves digestion, and reduces symptoms of heartburn, ulcers, and *IBS*. The aloe vera plant has been regarded as a medicinal plant and used for countless centuries.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

